# cichlids



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

im bored so im going to post some pics injoy


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

baby mbuna


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

mbuna


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

my o's


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

1 more mbuna


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice pics, i have the same fish u have in the top pic.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i've never seen a fish like the one in your last pic. very nice specimen, it is, wish i knew what it was


----------

